# Verbinator Baits



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Northeast Ohio manufacturer of tournament quality soft plastic baits
Bat Wings, Chunks, Donkey D's, Carrot Sticks
Custom colors


www.verbinatorbaits.com
PM Verbinator on OGF


----------

